# lacing up .120 gauge spokes



## militarymonark (Jan 21, 2011)

alright this thing is kicking my butt, i've laced wheels upon wheels and trued them too but I've never dealt with something so difficult as these stupid .120 spokes. Is there some trick to lacing these up. I have them in and crossed correctly They aren't lacing up right, the hub is cockeyed and I can't get it straight, half the spokes seem longer but I know they aren't because of how the hub is cockeyed. I've been working on this wheel for 6 hours.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 21, 2011)

nevermind I got it, I started over and noticed that I had about 4 or 5 spokes off a little, so Im short a few for my next set. This is going to be one strong wheel.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## militarymonark (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## bairdco (Jan 22, 2011)

nice wheels. i love .120 spokes.

the problem you were having is a common one. what it usually is, one side of the wheel is fine, but when you started the other side, you get a spoke going into the hub, when it should be coming out. know what i mean? then all the spokes are off, and you have to go back, take all those spokes out, and switch them around.

on skinnier spokes, you can still true it up, but it's a lot harder to get it straight, and all the spokes are longer on one side. this is an argument i've had before with people who say their wheel takes different size spokes, which is only possible if you have two different size flanges on the same hub.

glad you figured it out. feels good doing it yourself, right...


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## bricycle (Jan 24, 2011)

...yea, .120's are tough 'ol birds. Think I had to do mine twice. Super Job!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 24, 2011)

i had to modify my spoke tool to tighten the spokes lol


----------



## kunzog (Jan 27, 2011)

I use a 4" Adjustable Crescent Wrench.  Works good for all size spokes.


----------



## bairdco (Jan 28, 2011)

i use those cheap circle ones with multiple sizes. they're like 5 bucks at a bike shop, and work from 15-9g.


----------

